# Winter Travel



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

In about two weeks, we'll be taking our OB from New England to sunny CA.

My question is this, with the 2 recent snow storms here, there is about 18" of snow on the roof. Is it safe to just pull it and let the snow blow off? I really don't like the idea of dealing with crawling on the roof and shoveling. I'm more concerned about snow load on the OB roof than a trailing cloud of snow


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve, IMHO it will depend on the consistency of the snow, and my worry would be damage to equipment on the roof (i.e.: vent covers, stand pipes, etc.).
If the snow is light and dry, and will easily blow off, I don't think I would be to concerned. If, on the other hand, it is heavy and wet, I would be worried about what it might damage as it slides off the roof.

Good luck... And enjoy the California sunshine!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree with Doug on both type of snow recommendations.

Let me get this right...you're towing your Outback across the country at this time of year? Yikes! I'd sure like to see some pictures along the way. You're going to encounter just about every type of weather possible.

Safe travels!


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Agree with Doug on both type of snow recommendations.
> 
> Let me get this right...you're towing your Outback across the country at this time of year? Yikes! I'd sure like to see some pictures along the way. You're going to encounter just about every type of weather possible.
> 
> Safe travels!


Thank you both for the feedback.

Yes, you got that right... the timing of our trip is not my first choice, however, it's necessary due to a number of factors. I figure the first 2-3 days will be the most challenging until we're in the south. I'll be watching the national weather forecast very closely.

We'll take pictures, for sure.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd get a broom and drag off as much as possible. You could always fire up the furnace and let the heat do the trick too. Not sure how long it would take...









Watch out for those winter storms in the plains!!!


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

SteveT said:


> In about two weeks, we'll be taking our OB from New England to sunny CA.
> 
> My question is this, with the 2 recent snow storms here, there is about 18" of snow on the roof. Is it safe to just pull it and let the snow blow off? I really don't like the idea of dealing with crawling on the roof and shoveling. I'm more concerned about snow load on the OB roof than a trailing cloud of snow


 Take it off before you hit the road. It is Illegal to let snow blow off the roof thats foe cars and trucks also. If it has ice or just hard snow and hit a car, big trouble. Truckers are suppose to have there trailers clean before leaving the yard but don't and when the police see that, hit with a big ticket. Take it off before you never know who's life you may save.
Have fun going to sunny CA.


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'd get a broom and drag off as much as possible. You could always fire up the furnace and let the heat do the trick too. Not sure how long it would take...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good tips, both. We're planning on taking the southern route, through Texas, hoping to avoid the snow. Ice storms are a real possiblity.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve, 
Have a safe trip we are leaving Maryland heading to Florida this Saturday hope the weather is good 
the outback is ready to go and so am I








Willie


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would try to run the heater, it should melt the bottom layer. They you could carefully clean the top layer off. Dont let it refreeze. I would be afraid of tearing the rubber roof. With it being cold and brittle, Ice could be a bad day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

willie226 said:


> Steve,
> Have a safe trip we are leaving Maryland heading to Florida this Saturday hope the weather is good
> the outback is ready to go and so am I
> 
> ...


Hey...safe trip to you and yoru family!!


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I would try to run the heater, it should melt the bottom layer. They you could carefully clean the top layer off. Dont let it refreeze. I would be afraid of tearing the rubber roof. With it being cold and brittle, Ice could be a bad day.


Is it safe to run the furnace while underway? I'm wondering if, before I start rolling, remove as much snow as possible, then start the furnace and keep it on the lowest setting, should allow the ice/snow to melt.

Willie -- safe travel yourself














, I'll check back in... already the long term forecast is not good for the weekend we plan on leaving 12/29. Although, theres still plenty of time for that forecast to change.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I know that I'd hate to be the one behind you as over 300 cu. ft. of snow blows off. I'd try to get as much off as possible for the safety of your fellow drivers.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would get it off........as was said before, it is illegal, at least here in PA to travel with it on your vehicle.

Including trailers, trucks, cars, anything on the road. After several deaths in the state from falling snow and ice, they created this law.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've seen folks toss a rope over and drag the snow off, others have used leaf blowers.

You won't melt 18" of snow off with the heater.

Get off as much as you can then drive a back road before you hit the major roadways to blow the rest off.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with everyone. I think you should put a tarp over the top of the OB and tow it to CA, then you charge the folks there for making great Snowballs or







ski off of MT outback







and have enough money to pay for the trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Campforthenight said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with everyone. I think you should put a tarp over the top of the OB and tow it to CA, then you charge the folks there for making great Snowballs or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....Mt. Outback!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's the legal answer.

If for any reason the person behind you is distracted or has an accident because of the blowing snow from your trailer -- EVEN IF ITS SNOWING - then YOU are at fault for the incident... plus you can get ticketed even if there is no accident..

so it behooves you to knock off as much snow as you can...

Plus i would be concerned about how much 18 inches of snow weighs on a rubber roof held up by thin plywood --


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

I would be extremely careful if I were you. I asked this question 2 years ago and the consensus was don't scrape the snow off. In my wisdom I decide I knew better. Within a dozen swipes of a straw broom the vent cover was shattered! The cold makes then very brittle and they break easily. I had to run out real quick and find a replacement vent cover, not easy in Massachusetts in the middle of March! granted my situation was not as yours , I wasn't going to be traveling. I would be very very gentle if you decide to try it.

Bob


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

katiesda said:


> I would be extremely careful if I were you. I asked this question 2 years ago and the consensus was don't scrape the snow off. In my wisdom I decide I knew better. Within a dozen swipes of a straw broom the vent cover was shattered! The cold makes then very brittle and they break easily. I had to run out real quick and find a replacement vent cover, not easy in Massachusetts in the middle of March! granted my situation was not as yours , I wasn't going to be traveling. I would be very very gentle if you decide to try it.
> 
> Bob


Hmm, thanks for that tip, and for the other suggestions as well... I just put new MaxxAir vent covers on, sure would hate to damage those.

Mt Outback -- ! like that! @


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I wouldn't use the heater. My experience with the rear slide out while winter camping has been a half inch of ice under the snow. The heater will be just enough to make the bottom layer wet but depending on how cold it gets after the initial "thawing" (it won't really thaw) of the bottom layer, it could freeze and make for a very difficult job of getting the ice off. Your best bet is to use one of the suggestions above. I've found a leaf blower works well when the snow is not wet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Campforthenight said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with everyone. I think you should put a tarp over the top of the OB and tow it to CA, then you charge the folks there for making great Snowballs or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your talking! I call the Shaved Ice concession!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Campforthenight said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with everyone. I think you should put a tarp over the top of the OB and tow it to CA, then you charge the folks there for making great Snowballs or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you see, none of us in the North would have thought of selling the stuff. Heck, we pay to get rid of it!!!








Great perspective.. Should probably use a space blanket as a tarp so as to limit melting on the way though....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with everyone. I think you should put a tarp over the top of the OB and tow it to CA, then you charge the folks there for making great Snowballs or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you see, none of us in the North would have thought of selling the stuff. Heck, we pay to get rid of it!!!








Great perspective.. Should probably use a space blanket as a tarp so as to limit melting on the way though....








[/quote]

Hmmm so you think you can sell snow in CA with our mountains loaded with it??? We never have to shovel snow but can be skiing in little over an hour. So we play in the snow but don't have to live in it plus we can go camping all year, I have reservations for the week of New Years at our favorite lake. Good luck with that sale









I do have to say Steve is a very brave and ambitious man, making such a big trip this time of the year. I hope everything goes smoothly and you have no problems and welcome to Sunny California, hope you have a great time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps he can give us daily updates on his adventure....









Just making sure he is safe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sure you will, Steve, but I've got to say "Take it slow and easy". No question - hauling from East to West will be an adventure.

We've already had more snow here than we did all of last winter!!! With what seems to be exceptional prowess of our MA/NH weather folks







there's just no telling what the coming weeks will really bring (not to mention in the Plains States!)







At least you should be heading INTO the good weather!! Have fun, take it slow, and stay safe!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

SteveT said:


> In about two weeks, we'll be taking our OB from New England to sunny CA.
> 
> My question is this, with the 2 recent snow storms here, there is about 18" of snow on the roof. Is it safe to just pull it and let the snow blow off? I really don't like the idea of dealing with crawling on the roof and shoveling. I'm more concerned about snow load on the OB roof than a trailing cloud of snow


Don't get caught towing in Massachusetts with snow on the roof...you could get stopped and ticketed.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Don't get caught towing in Massachusetts with snow on the roof...you could get stopped and ticketed.
> Bob


Help me understand this law. I see the reason for it...but lets say I parked my car at work for 8hrs and when I came out there was 8" of snow on it. Would I have to remove all of this snow to legally drive?

What about snow in the back of an open bed pickup?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't get caught towing in Massachusetts with snow on the roof...you could get stopped and ticketed.
> Bob


Help me understand this law. I see the reason for it...but lets say I parked my car at work for 8hrs and when I came out there was 8" of snow on it. Would I have to remove all of this snow to legally drive?

What about snow in the back of an open bed pickup?
[/quote]

My understanding is that any snow that could potentially be a hazard to other vehicles on the roadway would make you liable under this law. On the news, they were even reminding us that the a tractor trailer is liable for the snow/ice that accumulates on top of the trailer...
Don't know how they'd get that off. I have a hard time clearing the SUV...
I'll research a little more...
Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I've seen folks toss a rope over and drag the snow off


I'm not sure that would work really well with an RV. What with all the various protrusions through the roof.
And I hope running the furnace to melt snow on the roof wouldn't work very well. If it does, that wouldn't say much for the insulation value of the roof.!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I've seen folks toss a rope over and drag the snow off


I'm not sure that would work really well with an RV. What with all the various protrusions through the roof.
And I hope running the furnace to melt snow on the roof wouldn't work very well. If it does, that wouldn't say much for the insulation value of the roof.!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug, have you swapped vents or run wiring for fans? Trust me, the term "insulation" is used about as loosely as "dry weight"









The post about forming a sheet of ice is an excellent point though. All of this reminds me why I pay that extra $$ to keep the OB indoors.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't get caught towing in Massachusetts with snow on the roof...you could get stopped and ticketed.
> Bob


Help me understand this law. I see the reason for it...but lets say I parked my car at work for 8hrs and when I came out there was 8" of snow on it. Would I have to remove all of this snow to legally drive?

What about snow in the back of an open bed pickup?
[/quote]

OK...here's a clarification...

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/homepage...927780213161982

Hope this helps.
Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> OK...here's a clarification...
> 
> http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/homepage...927780213161982
> 
> ...


Safety/laws/common sense aside, I LOVE the photo of the jeep in that story! I bet that was a suprise when she ran up on that snowbank!!!


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Nathan said:


> OK...here's a clarification...
> 
> http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/homepage...927780213161982
> 
> ...


Safety/laws/common sense aside, I LOVE the photo of the jeep in that story! I bet that was a suprise when she ran up on that snowbank!!!








[/quote]

What's interesting about the picture, is the jeep is clean, no snow, no ice... looks like she lost control and went onto the snow bank. I think they found an accident picture to insert.

Interestng quote: 
"There is no law that forces drivers to clean the snow and ice off the roofs of their vehicles, but the practice is dangerous, state police Sgt. Carol MacDonald said."

Although, any vehicle damaged by snow or ice, could hold the offending vehicle operator liable. Interesting read.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like a law that would only be inforced (in the states that have it) if:

a) cop is looking for a reason to pull someone over







it is very excessive.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems like a law that would only be inforced (in the states that have it) if:
> 
> a) cop is looking for a reason to pull someone over
> 
> ...


Well, welcome to the Baystate! 
FAct is I was on I-495 the other day, and it was like playing dodge-ball...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Seems like a law that would only be inforced (in the states that have it) if:
> 
> a) cop is looking for a reason to pull someone over
> 
> ...


Well, welcome to the Baystate! 
FAct is I was on I-495 the other day, and it was like playing dodge-ball...
[/quote]

That's funny...hopefully you got home without taking a shot to the head. If I remember right, Dodge Ball was always a lot of fun until someone in the crowd got whacked in the face with a rouge ball. Remember how much those red rubber balls hurt?


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Seems like a law that would only be inforced (in the states that have it) if:
> 
> a) cop is looking for a reason to pull someone over
> 
> ...


Well, welcome to the Baystate! 
FAct is I was on I-495 the other day, and it was like playing dodge-ball...
[/quote]

You have my sympathy... I'm in Western MA, heard about the gridlock in the "other half" of the state.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems like a law that would only be inforced (in the states that have it) if:
> 
> a) cop is looking for a reason to pull someone over
> 
> ...


Well, welcome to the Baystate! 
FAct is I was on I-495 the other day, and it was like playing dodge-ball...
[/quote]
That's funny...hopefully you got home without taking a shot to the head. If I remember right, Dodge Ball was always a lot of fun until someone in the crowd got whacked in the face with a rouge ball. Remember how much those red rubber balls hurt?[/quote]
About as much fun as driving down I495 at 75+mph (they drive FAST & crazy in the Baystate!!) with blocks *BLOCKS* of ice flying backwards off vehicles and INTO _YOUR_ face!! Had such a chunk smash my windshield last winter. I sure haven't missed _that_ part these past few weeks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> About as much fun as driving down I495 at 75+mph (they drive FAST & crazy in the Baystate!!) with blocks *BLOCKS* of ice flying backwards off vehicles and INTO _YOUR_ face!! Had such a chunk smash my windshield last winter. I sure haven't missed _that_ part these past few weeks


Well, here in the BEAVER State, a lot of people have the nerve to turn their windshield wipers on, which only sends their rain shooting back at my car. The nerve of some people.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> About as much fun as driving down I495 at 75+mph (they drive FAST & crazy in the Baystate!!) with blocks *BLOCKS* of ice flying backwards off vehicles and INTO _YOUR_ face!! Had such a chunk smash my windshield last winter. I sure haven't missed _that_ part these past few weeks


Well, here in the BEAVER State, a lot of people have the nerve to turn their windshield wipers on, which only sends their rain shooting back at my car. The nerve of some people.








[/quote]
Too bad it's not illegal to be stupid...or even inconsiderate...eh?

WINDSHIELD WIPERS??? Geesh! The nerve of some people!!

Sorry for the hardship, Jim...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> About as much fun as driving down I495 at 75+mph (they drive FAST & crazy in the Baystate!!) with blocks *BLOCKS* of ice flying backwards off vehicles and INTO _YOUR_ face!! Had such a chunk smash my windshield last winter. I sure haven't missed _that_ part these past few weeks


Well, here in the BEAVER State, a lot of people have the nerve to turn their windshield wipers on, which only sends their rain shooting back at my car. The nerve of some people.








[/quote]
Too bad it's not illegal to be stupid...or even inconsiderate...eh?

WINDSHIELD WIPERS??? Geesh! The nerve of some people!!

Sorry for the hardship, Jim...
[/quote]

I'll get through it....but oh the pain.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with everyone. I think you should put a tarp over the top of the OB and tow it to CA, then you charge the folks there for making great Snowballs or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you see, none of us in the North would have thought of selling the stuff. Heck, we pay to get rid of it!!!








Great perspective.. Should probably use a space blanket as a tarp so as to limit melting on the way though....








[/quote]

Hmmm so you think you can sell snow in CA with our mountains loaded with it??? We never have to shovel snow but can be skiing in little over an hour. So we play in the snow but don't have to live in it plus we can go camping all year, I have reservations for the week of New Years at our favorite lake. Good luck with that sale









I do have to say Steve is a very brave and ambitious man, making such a big trip this time of the year. I hope everything goes smoothly and you have no problems and welcome to Sunny California, hope you have a great time.
[/quote]

Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Campforthenight said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

LOL -- so if my snow covered Mt. OB gets soot covered from my oil burning Dodge, our plan may not work?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters









Oh man listen to me I'm starting to sound like a Californiaite, I have been away for Home to long,I need to get back to Washington soon and get a reality check


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters


Perhaps...but last time I checked, no other State had a porn star running for Governor.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters









Oh man listen to me I'm starting to sound like a Californiaite, I have been away for Home to long,I need to get back to Washington soon and get a reality check








[/quote]







WOW!!! ....and _WE_ already have the Prius!!!!

*WE'RE READY!!! *


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters









Oh man listen to me I'm starting to sound like a Californiaite, I have been away for Home to long,I need to get back to Washington soon and get a reality check








[/quote]







WOW!!! ....and _WE_ already have the Prius!!!!

*WE'RE READY!!! *
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters









Oh man listen to me I'm starting to sound like a Californiaite, I have been away for Home to long,I need to get back to Washington soon and get a reality check








[/quote]







WOW!!! ....and _WE_ already have the Prius!!!!

*WE'RE READY!!! *
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath.








[/quote]
ehhhhh - the Prius is red, anyway. Doesn't look good with the OB at all. Besides, the TUNDRA is hardly broken in and, fortunately, what happens in CA often stays in CA (or, at least, isn't allowed into New England)!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ....what happens in CA often stays in CA (or, at least, isn't allowed into New England)!


OH...now you're gonna get in trouble...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters


Perhaps...but last time I checked, no other State had a porn star running for Governor.








[/quote]

Well Porn Star is mild compared to what it running for Governor on some states.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters


Perhaps...but last time I checked, no other State had a porn star running for Governor.








[/quote]

Well Porn Star is mild compared to what it running for Governor on some states.
[/quote]

Ah, give up the California dream and come on back to the PNW. You know you want to....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters










Oh man listen to me I'm starting to sound like a Californiaite, I have been away for Home to long,I need to get back to Washington soon and get a reality check








[/quote]







WOW!!! ....and _WE_ already have the Prius!!!!

*WE'RE READY!!! *
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath.








[/quote]
ehhhhh - the Prius is red, anyway. Doesn't look good with the OB at all. Besides, the TUNDRA is hardly broken in and, fortunately, what happens in CA often stays in CA (or, at least, isn't allowed into New England)!
[/quote]

And there are things we would rather Keep in New England too, Like Ted K.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that you are supposed to call it ECO-Friendly, free range ,no chemicals used environmentally safe snow, That should bring a great price in sunny CA. that snow up in the CA Mountains has too much smog in it.


...and you have to tow it into town with a Prius.








[/quote]

Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters









Oh man listen to me I'm starting to sound like a Californiaite, I have been away for Home to long,I need to get back to Washington soon and get a reality check








[/quote]







WOW!!! ....and _WE_ already have the Prius!!!!

*WE'RE READY!!! *
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath.








[/quote]
ehhhhh - the Prius is red, anyway. Doesn't look good with the OB at all. Besides, the TUNDRA is hardly broken in and, fortunately, what happens in CA often stays in CA (or, at least, isn't allowed into New England)!
[/quote]
And there are things we would rather Keep in New England too, Like Ted K.








[/quote]
See - you non-yankees always lump us all together...
The _Patriots_ belong to New England. Ted belongs to _Massachusetts_


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All things considered, I'll keep Oregon. It rains now and then, but oh the result of all that liquid sunshine!








And to all you Californians: We're more than happy to share the wonders of out state. Just remember what our late great Governor Tom McCall suggested, 'Feel free to *VISIT* us anytime'.

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> All things considered, I'll keep Oregon. It rains now and then, but oh the result of all that liquid sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great quote Doug.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Go ahead a laugh, but what happens in California eventually happens every where else. We are the trend setters


Perhaps...but last time I checked, no other State had a porn star running for Governor.








[/quote]

Well Porn Star is mild compared to what it running for Governor on some states.
[/quote]

Ah, give up the California dream and come on back to the PNW. You know you want to....








[/quote]

No ifs ands or buts about it I want to go back to my roots, I just cant seem to up root my DW and my DS is getting hard to up root too. Even though I grew up in Spokane I would rather be on the coast where it rains more, But Spokane would be OK too, already have family and friends there.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> All things considered, I'll keep Oregon. It rains now and then, but oh the result of all that liquid sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Southern California has drained us dry and now want your water, they have even talked about putting a under Sea pipeline to Alaska to get their water. So see what happens when you let them visit, they see all that water and now they want it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, they can't have it!








Although with as many of them moving up here as there are, I guess they end up with it one way or another.









It's why we always say: "What rains in Oregon, stays in Oregon!"

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, they can't have it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...never heard that before, but I LOVE it.


----------

